# Livewell Aerator



## Zman (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to extend the cords of my livewell aerator to reach a battery in the back of my boat. The aerator wires are only about 3 feet long, they need to be about 8 feet. 

Anyone know how to do this? I'm pretty much useless with this stuff. I'd think it would be easy enough, just attach two longer wires to the positive and negative wires, but how do I connect them?

The setup is very similar to this: Cabelas Aerator Except I don't use those clips, just straight exposed wire to connect to the 12V battery.

I suck at this stuff. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## redbug (Sep 6, 2007)

you can use wire nuts to connect the wires But I would sugest using a crimping tool they are cheap and give you a longer lasting conection...

Wayne


----------



## Zman (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Wayne. Guess I'll run to Lowes to get the stuff and give it a try.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 7, 2007)

If you really want to do it the correct way solder the wires together and use heat shrink tubing - plus it looks professional when you are done.

Here is a quick link to show you how:
https://www.dansmc.com/soldering.htm


----------



## Nickk (Sep 7, 2007)

esquired said:


> If you really want to do it the correct way solder the wires together and use heat shrink tubing - plus it looks professional when you are done.
> 
> Here is a quick link to show you how:
> https://www.dansmc.com/soldering.htm


I agree, I just added an inline fuse to a fish finder(and a power supply connector) and soldered it and covered it with heat shrink tubing and it looks almost like I knew what I was doing! :lol: 


oh, and it works too!


*a good reason to solder rather than crimp is that you won't have to worry about it rattling loose and it will have seamless electrical connection


----------



## Zman (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow great link esquired, thanks. I'm going to stick with the nut for this weekend, then long-term I'll solder when I have more time.

Thanks again for the advice guys.


----------



## redbug (Sep 7, 2007)

Solder is the way to go.. When I read you were no good with thesee things all I saw was the fire truck pulling up to your house and you holding your wires.... lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 7, 2007)

Go to Radio Shack and get a basic soldering kit if you do not have one. Get Solder with a flux core and a few packs of heat shrink tubing aqnd you will dominate the wiring world!


----------



## Zman (Sep 7, 2007)

redbug said:


> Solder is the way to go.. When I read you were no good with thesee things all I saw was the fire truck pulling up to your house and you holding your wires.... lol



:lol: Believe me, I've envisioned the same thing. There's fire truck or emergency room potential with every new thing I try that involves the slightest bit of skill/experience.  

So, I went to AceHardware and they recommended the wire nuts for such a small job, but I went with Soldering gun. I'll be giving it a try tonight, hopefully I won't hurt anyone.

If this works out well, I'll finally try to install my big foot trolling motor switch to my back motor :shock: I'll start a new post on that one, might be worth a how-to type review... or maybe how not to


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually, I wouldn't recommend the solder because I know what he's gonna do, and how this connection will be treated.


It's an extension of a cord that came with his aerator, it's designed to be placed in the livewell, fastened down with suction cups, and the leads run back to the battery. The leads not being pinned down, or run in a hidden fashion is the reason it shouldn't be soldered, as the wire will be free to move around, and will be moved around the boat, stressing the connection. The heat shrink will help protect the bond, but I do not think that it will be enough, and will lead to future troubles on the water.


My sugestion would be to use crimped connectors in conjunction with your heat shrink. It looks just as neat when completed, and offers the joint ample protection to the rigors of weekly jon boat tournaments. The fuse is also a must, pick up an inline fuse holder. I can bring one for you to use this weekend, we can mount it with quick-connects until you get a waterproof one.


You really need to think about installing an inline switch (I have one, it's not waterproof, it would be a temporary solution, but it would work for a while, at leat until you got a proper one), leaving that particular aerator on all day will produce foam (I do have some foam off, get some out of my boat for this weekend, and you should be fine for now), which will be where all the oxygen will be, instead of in the water, for the fish benefit. I'd suggest going one step further and getting the livewell timer like I have, not that I've had an opportunity to show you how it works, or anything, but it looks damn good in there!


----------

